# I bought a box, about the size of a shotgun shell box of 22s



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

They were loose. Had never seen them sold that way before. Loaded my rifle with them, and 6 IN A ROW would not shoot. Ive had the box for around 10yrs now so I dont remember where I got it from. I reloaded the rifle. If any of these 16 dont fire ill give the box away to any of the family who wants it.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

What were they?
I generally buy Winchester .22's that way and never have a problem.
Now if they were Remington thunderbolt it's understandable.
Worst .22 round out there.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Im not sure, so I should take it back what I said about getting them from a box of loose shells. The box is Winchester 555, but I have 2 other plastic boxes with the shells fitted into them, and Im not sure NOW which I got them from


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

*in 22lr storage is everything *

I had 2 cases of ammo fired one and 1/2 cases in the first year and had maybe 1-2 duds in 325 rounds in each box less than 1% most of those if rotated 90 degrees would fire on second try. the remaining 1/2 case spend the next calendar year in a wood storage box in the back of my old van. 

the second year that ammo has around 10% failure to fire in multiple guns that all worked just fine with that ammo the year before and worked with other ammo.

so frustrating when nearly every magazine had a dud.

22lr cases are not crimped tight to the bullet because the case grabs the rebated base.

keep 22lr ammo in a climate controlled house or building , vacuum seal it , or pack it in sealed with gasket ammo cans when not humid or add descant packs.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Interesting.
I have .22 ammo that is years old (like less than a dollar a box old) that have worked perfectly.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

I have never had a squib, or misfire/failure using Remington rounds, I have had problems with other brands.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

CKelly78z said:


> I have never had a squib, or misfire/failure using Remington rounds, I have had problems with other brands.


Now see that's funny because Remington is the brand I usually have problems with! In fact, I gave the last brick of Remingtons I had to a cousin just because I was tired of duds.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Interesting.
> I have .22 ammo that is years old (like less than a dollar a box old) that have worked perfectly.


you probably store it in a climate controlled house heated ion the winter , cooled in the summer if it is overly hot and humid.

I have 20 year old 22lr also that is like new ,but it got stored in the house not a van in the drive way.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Very true.
I have at times had a couple of duds but they are extremely rare.
Happens right up there with lightning strikes and winning lottery tickets .


----------

